

Show HN: The World's Fastest Workout - qoshibotu
http://tinyhearts.com/worlds-fastest-workout

======
johndavi
I don't think your citing / invoking Tabata -- as the "inventor" of this
workout -- is quite right. The original study, as you say using speedskaters,
was very different than doing jumping jacks for 20 seconds or running in
place.

It simply uses the same 20/10, repeat eight times math.

All of the work was done cycling on a stationary bike to a VO2max of 170%.
True Tabata will and should kick your a __.

